# lexiscan stress test



## bkiesecker (Apr 11, 2011)

can a IV push( 96374) be billed in the office for lexiscan( J2785)?
there is a NCCI edit  but a  modifer is allowed and i am wondering if its met for any contrat you may administer 

please provide were you got your info   thx


----------

